# What do yall think of this for a flounder rig.



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Check out this boat. I was surfing the net for a skiff for a duel purpose fishin/gigging outfit and i came across this. Check out the website. This boat is bad A$$. These guyes crossed the Atlantic in the 21 foot version. I would get the 18'. What do you guys think.










You can fish in the bay/ gulf on a nice day. Then setup the lights for a night of gigging. www.dreamboats.net


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Boat! I watched a video of the 21' in some real rough seas taken by the Coast Guard. They ,"the 2 brothers" my it into the Guiness Book of world records. Over 4000 miles,un-escorted,during the trip.The secret to that boat was shallow sides, with oversized 3 1/2 '' holes for the self bailing.During the interview,one said at times water had completly filled the boat,but with the shallow sides,she still remained stable.

But if you are in the market for a skinny water boat,I'm thinking of selling my J-16 Carolina skiff, 2 years old,with Suzuki 4 stroke,galvanized trailer. Loaded with trolling motor,interior led lights, underwater led lights,docking lights,ladder,bow rails,stern rails,garmin fish/depth finder, 12 volt aer. pump,rod holders,front deck,2 batteries,and more.

Could save you alot of money!!!!! Just a thought.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a nice Lil' Cat boat.



I've been using a fiberglass boat for 10yrs now.



I have now gone to a alum boat. There is a reason for this. 



Sure I could have gotten a Carolina Skiff. They draft very shallow, but they can still be scared up if you go where I want to go. 



So alum is the boat material of choice for me......and others that are getting their fair share of Flounder.



Nuf said.....I'm not saying any more about where we are going. Those that know.....know what I'm talking about.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I have explored the aluminum boat route as well. My only thought is i can aford a single boat for multi purpose. I know if your running shallow in rough bottom, aluminum is the way to go. However you have a second boat for bay/offshore. I looked at an ALUMICRAFT cc boat that would be an awsome flounder/ shallow bay fisher. The only issue with aluminum would be corrosion. I work with Helicopters and have seen major corrosion on aluminum caused by saltwater. I do know thereare pros and cons on both. Thanks for the input. I havent decided yet i am in the search phase now.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That is not a safe gulf boat, unsinkable or not. There are better choices out there.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I am not a huge off shore guy. I know that boat wasn't designed for off shore. It is a flats boat.I think the guys were crazy for their stunt, but it was pretty impresive. Any inputs for a well rounded boat. I want a skinny running boat, with light near shore duty. Adn mainly a flounder machine.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Go Alumicraft. Just pick your days on the offshore. I could have went out kinging this summer in a 12' V alum. 

Deadeye


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Thats a nice looking boat but remember.

Aluminum hulls are lighter than fiberglass so aluminum will draft shallower than fiberglass and flounder can literaly lay up with thier backs exsposed out of the water and that my friend, is shallow.


----------

